# Jazzy in labour? exactly 9 weeks!



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

she woke me up about 5am sat on my chest puring like crazy! shes been in and out of the wardrobe but just totally messed it up showing its not an ideal place for babies or they will be under the blankets as shes a digger....(even in her litter) So we are now in the living room with her bed and a thick blanket layed on the carpet about 2m square (i will prevent accidents) lol

shes washing a lot, and i can see pink around her 'mookie'.....also a blob of jelly like blood on the kitchen floor. Shes laying around licking and meowing to Diesel at the door as i shut him out.... (ok just let him in for a bit, i will put him in bathroom soon, he just loves her lol)

im using treats to keep her on a blanket on the floor, but she wont touch her propper food, and just put the heating on to take the chill off the house for her!

no funny breathing or anything though. I was gonna do the garden, not anymore! :thumbup1:

Shall i try her on some cat milk see if she will take anything? seems as shes eating the treats, shes not daft!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

07:45 first contraction, shes opening up  meowing like crazy...wondering around on the carpet!! lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

doing really well lots of funny tummy movements i dunno if its contractions or pushing....lots of meows, coping well with the pain  so fast!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

oo, exciting! I have to go teach this morning so good luck - hope when I get back you have gorgeous bundles of fluff!


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

Good luck hope everything goes well :biggrin:

Coonie Girl


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, shes not gone in her nests, she jumped behind the coffee table, so ive managed to get a blanket down, and shes drank some cat milk, very vocal bless her, shes doing well though 

im shaking like a leaf, shes doing better than me i think! lol


----------



## Daisymac (Apr 10, 2009)

This reminds me of when Mini had kittens last year, I was so nervous but she did it all on her own, one thing I found was that I didnt think she was getting the kittens out of the sack when they were born quick enough, but I left her to it and they were all fine, she coped really well and she was only a baby herself (was a rescue we took in that was pregnant). I suppose I had to wait between 10-20 mins inbetween for each kitten, so she had them quite quick, there really wasnt an awful lot of mess or anything, Mini (the Mum) was so so good. Keep us up to date, on when they arrive. We ended up with 5 in the end and it was so wonderful. Good Luck xxxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awww wow!! i hope it is not long till the first kitten is born!
good luck 
x


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww bless little minni

Jazzy is doing well but if i leave she meows at me, shes wanting me to stroke her head through the contractions, is this normal? i thought i had to leave her alone.

She lets me leave when shes washing, but the pains she wants her head in my hand


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

tail and back legs coming out....i think shes struggling!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

1st kitten.....done everything herself, doesnt want me no more, im only usefull for the pain lol

looks tabby with white, not sure though, suckling already


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

aww glad to hear the kitten was born OK! sounds like mummy is doing well! hope she continues to do so.
x


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

she is having some more contractions now....and looking at me as if to say "YOU DID THIS TO ME"!! 

how do i know shes producing milk? kitt has been sucking and i could hear it suck, but its squeeking like mad now!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think 1st is a boy...and hes trying to get back in i think!! lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

kitten 2 born at 9:43, came out right way and looks like another tabby with white, with more black on its face 

mummy doing great!


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> kitten 2 born at 9:43, came out right way and looks like another tabby with white, with more black on its face
> 
> mummy doing great!


Oh wow Vickie congrats well pleased the wait is over and so glad you didn't miss it...keep us posted xx lisa xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww she sounds like she is doing great.

Misty pawed at me during her contractions, (it's like she tried to hold hands) she was also purring, which I found very strange... She also liked me rub her tummy and every time I did she would lift her legs.

Your kittens are gorgeous do you think there are any more to come?


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

awwww so cute
any more yet
well done
x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i think 1st is a boy...and hes trying to get back in i think!! lol


awww wow! beautiful!


----------



## Daisymac (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh congrats, anymore kittens yet ??, Mini pawed at me and when she was having contractions she pushed her paws against my hand and was purring the whole time. I am so excited for you.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

3 kittens so far  i think i see her belly move but shes resting right now 

1st is brown tabby with white, 2nd and 3rd are black and white, but its hard to take pics now as shes cuddling them lol 

she did brill apart from the struggle with number 1m and i had to break the sack on number 3 coz she was so tired and not licking hard enough, all sucking now though


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think we are all done at 3


----------



## Daisymac (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh how sweet, you may get another one yet, one of my friends cats had three kittens and then 4 hours later gave birth to another !


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations glad everthing went ok. :biggrin:
Looking forward to mine coming in 2 weeks can't wait 

Coonie Girl


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

oh more kitten news - how wonderful, glad to hear they are all doing well!!

Congratulations all round!

Ang (& a still very preggers Mimosa )


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

hehe lots of kitters around at the min isnt there...so cute!

11:28 kitten 4!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow this was like Misty. I was so sure we were finished at kitten 3, then she popped another 3 out. 

Pics as soon as your stress levels return to normal please


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> hehe lots of kitters around at the min isnt there...so cute!
> 
> 11:28 kitten 4!


Yay wow 4 kittens do you think she is done now hehe. Looking forward to pics x lisa xx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

loopylisa2009 said:


> Yay wow 4 kittens do you think she is done now hehe. Looking forward to pics x lisa xx


i thought she had done at 3! lol so who knows! im slowly gettin pics, and puttin them on here so i try not to get confused lol


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

aww 4 kittens


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats kitten 1 2 and 3 in order lol best i can get upto now


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

oh bless i am glad all went well.

it is the best thing seeing the babies being born.

looks like your girl is very close to you to come and wake you.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

bluechip said:


> oh bless i am glad all went well.
> 
> it is the best thing seeing the babies being born.
> 
> looks like your girl is very close to you to come and wake you.


Well i went back to sleep to be honest! just glad i was up at 7 so i didnt miss anything. seems as she didnt use her nests and i had to get a blanket down quickly.

the 2nd born is very greedy!!

and i have seen her belly move! so im guessing there is a number 5!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wow - congratulations - glad all has gone well. Will you be keeping one? I think you were after a blue girl but that doesn't seem to be there so do you fancy one of the others?


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

oh deffo keeping 1, just no idea which lol

im a little worried about number 4....very small. 

number 3 is quite small, but number 2 is huge!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you weighed them? I believe anything from 80g to 120g is normal.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

spid said:


> Have you weighed them? I believe anything from 80g to 120g is normal.


unfortunatly i dont have any scales that work like that....the 1st 3 was 0.5kg ish...but the scales i used r rubbish!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations on your new kitties! :thumbup::thumbup:x


----------



## Daisymac (Apr 10, 2009)

Mini had 5 in total, number 2 was huge and number 3 was huge, number 1 was tiny and numbers 4 and 5 were also quite small, they all seemed to catch up after the first week or so.


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

Daisymac said:


> Mini had 5 in total, number 2 was huge and number 3 was huge, number 1 was tiny and numbers 4 and 5 were also quite small, they all seemed to catch up after the first week or so.


Hi think you need some new scales, just tried to convert 0.5 kg into g and result is...... yours are tigers lol it came out at 500g...wow xx lisa xx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

loopylisa2009 said:


> Hi think you need some new scales, just tried to convert 0.5 kg into g and result is...... yours are tigers lol it came out at 500g...wow xx lisa xx


it was 0.1 something lol i dont know...wait untill the other half comes home for the weights! lol


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I did mine in grams I have

1.110g
2.110g
3.111g
4.112g
5.112g

I just nee to work which one is which now. :skep: Oh and sex them :skep:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Oh I did mine in grams I have
> 
> 1.110g
> 2.110g
> ...


lol good luck, im dredding sexing them. 
I took pics and put them straight on the laptop saying kit 1 etc so i should remember which is which!


----------

